# My New VI RS



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just bought this Evo VI RS with an original 7000 miles on the clock!

Here are some pics...





































As you can see its very fresh, but gonna get it really minty mint over the next while:thumb:


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Very, very nice. White cars are also very popular at the moment so good choice.


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ian666 said:


> Very, very nice. White cars are also very popular at the moment so good choice.


Thanks, yeah very lucky to find this model in such excellent condition.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

mmmmmmm this is my fav evo model, love the tommy mak edition and even better i love white, so what a combo there, and its pristine!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

ash_xt said:


> mmmmmmm this is my fav evo model, love the tommy mak edition and even better i love white, so what a combo there, and its pristine!


Cheers, yeah I had a White TME, but wrote it off recently:wall:

The RS is much more focused and raw :driver:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a sweet lookin Evo :thumb:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Thats a sweet lookin Evo :thumb:


Cheers, not planning too many mods for it, want to keep it original, but will be ordering new wheels, and carbon buckets asap.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

gordon7987 said:


> Cheers, not planning too many mods for it, want to keep it original, but will be ordering new wheels, and carbon buckets asap.


So the car in the pics is all standard then? Very cool if it is :thumb:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> So the car in the pics is all standard then? Very cool if it is :thumb:


Standard apart from aftermarket suspension and wheels. I added the alloy strut brace and dress up parts last night


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very, very nice mate :thumb: :thumb: 

(good looking Spec-R manifoild heatshield there :thumb: )


----------



## Evo Nabz (Mar 3, 2008)

Lookin good, seen this on MLR shame u hit something in it tho , But still a very tidy car


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Evo Nabz said:


> Lookin good, seen this on MLR shame u hit something in it tho , But still a very tidy car


Yes, not having much luck with my Evos this year Still the damage could have been much worse, and it will be better than ever within 2 weeks.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Stunning!  And in RS spec, pretty damn vicious in the acceleration dept!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mossman said:


> Stunning!  And in RS spec, pretty damn vicious in the acceleration dept!


Yeah, its a very different car to the TME/GSR that I had before


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice - I'm sure i've seen this somewhere else but I just can't put my finger on it:lol:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Very nice - I'm sure i've seen this somewhere else but I just can't put my finger on it:lol:


:wave:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gordon7987 said:


> Yes, not having much luck with my Evos this year Still the damage could have been much worse, and it will be better than ever within 2 weeks.


maybe slowing down a bit will improve your _luck_ a bit 

Very nice example and lucky to get a fairly original low miler :thumb:


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> maybe slowing down a bit will improve your _luck_ a bit
> 
> Very nice example and lucky to get a fairly original low miler :thumb:


Was not a speed issue this time, bloody stags!!!


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice car matey,is it an import?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gordon7987 said:


> Was not a speed issue this time, bloody stags!!!


a Stag - thats bad luck :doublesho That could really mess up your day!


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Nice car matey,is it an import?


Yes its a fresh import


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> a Stag - thats bad luck :doublesho That could really mess up your day!


Yes it sure did. It happened as I was driving the car home from the dealers


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Really like that model, and thats coming from someone who has owned turbo'd Imprezas for the last 8 years!!!! Enjoy mate it looks mint. :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats looking pretty clean under the bonnet. Went to do one earlier this week, hadn't been cleaned for years. Came up better but I reckon you'd need to take quite a bit out to get to all the hard to reach areas to make it any better.


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Thats looking pretty clean under the bonnet. Went to do one earlier this week, hadn't been cleaned for years. Came up better but I reckon you'd need to take quite a bit out to get to all the hard to reach areas to make it any better.


Yeah you can remove or move a few things on the inner wings to get better access etc, but its all time though aint it.


----------



## gordon7987 (Nov 13, 2007)

LOCKE said:


> Really like that model, and thats coming from someone who has owned turbo'd Imprezas for the last 8 years!!!! Enjoy mate it looks mint. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## EvoFighter (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice car :thumb:


----------

